# The Top 5 Weakest Composers



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

If you're going to enumerate those composers who you deemed as "weakest", who would they be? and why?

Your definition of "weak" may vary. They can be weak in orchestration, melody, appeal etc.. 

This is only a sort of a game. It's just your own opinion.. and we should respect that.



Lastly, weak is different from "bad".


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

*Ligeti
Ligeti
Ligeti
Ligeti
Ligeti*


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude, composerofavantgarde, aleazk, someguy, clavichorder. 

I don't think any of these guys could bench a hundred.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know someone will just HAVE to nominate Hindemith! Best put on the old pickelhelm, Hindy...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> *Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti*


Woah!! Ligeti was one of the most creative composers of the whole 20th century


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> violadude, composerofavantgarde, aleazk, someguy, clavichorder.
> 
> I don't think any of these guys could bench a hundred.


Actually, I have some fairly large biceps for my height :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if I can answer the question in the OP actually. Every composer that I can think of that is weak in one area makes it up by being strong in another.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> *Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti*


To the Coag, thems is fightin' words!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I was amused to see that the first person proposed for this admittedly silly thread was one of the strongest composers ever.

It is true that I cannot bench a hundred. But it is also true that I am not a composer.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> I don't know if I can answer the question in the OP actually. Every composer that I can think of that is weak in one area makes it up by being strong in another.


Look into Gabriel Pierne :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Look into Gabriel Pierne :lol:


Will do haha.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Actually, I have some fairly large biceps for my height :lol:


Too bad that bench press is not a bicep exercise...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> Too bad that bench press is not a bicep exercise...


wait, which one is bench pressing again?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Will do haha.


The first piano concerto,


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Look into Gabriel Pierne :lol:


Hmm ya...I listened to his first piano concerto, first movement. Maybe he has better things, but that definitely wasn't one. I guess it had some good melodies though. They were kind of good anyway. lol


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh look! Hahahaha we posted about the 1st piano concerto at the same time!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Will do haha.


The piano concerto,
View attachment 4654


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The weakest composer I've ever heard is probably some person I've come across while browsing various composer forums.....not gonna name any names though! :lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with violadude about Ligeti. The guy not only has introduced wonderful new musical ideas (and even more, _good, interesting and original_ ideas), but also he developed them in very interesting ways. He was very creative. And what I love of him is that most of his new and original ideas are developed in the "old fashioned" orchestra, piano and other common instruments. A "weak" composer certainly cannot do that...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> The weakest composer I've ever heard is probably some person I've come across while browsing various composer forums.....not gonna name any names though! :lol:


Well, if you see my signature, I have assumed my miniature place in the world of composition :lol::lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I agree with violadude about Ligeti. The guy not only has introduced wonderful new musical ideas (and even more, _good, interesting and original_ ideas), but also he developed them in very interesting ways. He was very creative. And what I love of him is that most of his new and original ideas are developed in the "old fashioned" orchestra, piano and other common instruments. A "weak" composer certainly cannot do that...


His musical oeuvre has everything: Hungarian spirit, "sound music", minimalism, microtonal composition, modal composition, electronic music, polyrhythms, neoclassiclism and it's always wrapped up in a very witty, clever and creative Ligeti package.

Note: This is Operadowney's cue to step in and say what he _doesn't_ like about Ligeti.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Well, if you see my signature, I have assumed my miniature place in the world of composition :lol::lol:


lol, well don't worry you're definitely not who I was talking about. They might not even be on this forum.

but then again, they might be too.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

some guy said:


> Yes, I was amused to see that the first person proposed for this admittedly silly thread was one of the strongest composers ever.
> 
> It is true that I cannot bench a hundred. But it is also true that I am not a composer.


Could have sworn you said you produced a few experimental works.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

If I take 'weak' to mean limp-wristed, lily-livered purveyors of sounds only fit to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes, then the anwer is simple:

Mozart
Haydn
Brahms
Mahler
Faure


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Could have sworn you said you produced a few experimental works.


I think some_guy's either an improviser, or a guy who likes to make noises with empty raisin cartons (or something like that), depending on your point of view on the matter.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Argus said:


> I think some_guy's either an improviser, or a guy who likes to make noises with empty raisin cartons (or something like that), depending on your point of view on the matter.


What kind of sound do you get from empty raisin cartons?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> What kind of sound do you get from empty raisin cartons?


I don't know, personally, because I only eat sultanas that come in a plastic bag which makes a crinkly sound when it's empty. Some_guy might have a recording of the piece that could elucidate things.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

Joe 

Jerry

Mark

Sally

Michael


----------



## BachStravinsky (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Handel -- His music lacks the complexity of Bach and the energy of Vivaldi
2. Haydn -- Developed an archetypal classical style that changed very little over his career. 
3. Mendelssohn -- Composed music that was known at the time to be "conservative"; art should never be conservative it should always be pushing limits and creating new depths.
4. Sibelius -- While Stravinsky was composing some of the greatest ballets of all time Sibelius was composing second rate Wagner rip-off music which does not stand the test of time. 
5. Stockhausen -- Put it this way, I could let my cat run up and down my keyboard; record it, and pass it for a lost Stockhausen composition.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BachStravinsky said:


> 1. Handel -- His music lacks the complexity of Bach and the energy of Vivaldi
> 2. Haydn -- Developed an archetypal classical style that changed very little over his career.
> 3. Mendelssohn -- Composed music that was known at the time to be "conservative"; *art should never be conservative it should always be pushing limits and creating new depths.*
> 4. Sibelius -- While Stravinsky was composing some of the greatest ballets of all time Sibelius was composing second rate Wagner rip-off music which does not stand the test of time.
> *5. Stockhausen -- Put it this way, I could let my cat run up and down my keyboard; record it, and pass it for a lost Stockhausen composition*.


I think you are being a bit contradictory.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Argus said:


> If I take 'weak' to mean limp-wristed, lily-livered purveyors of sounds only fit to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes, then the anwer is simple:
> 
> Mozart
> Haydn
> ...


Wow! Terrible selection. Brahms is the only one I could sort of agree with though I like his Violin Concerto.


----------



## BachStravinsky (Mar 21, 2012)

When I refer to creating new depths I'm referring to composers like Debussy, Bartok, Ravel, and Stravinsky. These composers experimented and push the limits on music without going completely atonal. I just look at atonality like abstract art, it's for some but certainly not for all. This is why composers such as John Cage, Stockhausen, and Schoenberg I just cannot find pleasing. Does atonality really push and expand the boundaries, or does it just provide a constant irritation to the human ear?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I can only name names of composers I haven't found much to like. Not saying they are weak. 
Schubert
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Ligeti
Glass


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Could have sworn you said you produced a few experimental works.


That was a long time ago.

Pity, really.

Though that novel of mine is pretty sweet. And some of the poetry is pretty good, too.

And the job of travelling around the world attending concerts and festivals and hanging out with composers has been a hoot!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BachStravinsky said:


> When I refer to creating new depths I'm referring to composers like Debussy, Bartok, Ravel, and Stravinsky. These composers experimented and push the limits on music without going completely atonal. I just look at atonality like abstract art, it's for some but certainly not for all. This is why composers such as John Cage, Stockhausen, and Schoenberg I just cannot find pleasing. Does atonality really push and expand the boundaries, or does it just provide a constant irritation to the human ear?


Well I agree with you that art should push new boundaries, but you seem to want to be selective with which boundaries they should be pushing. If art _should_ push new boundaries is there then some music dictator to inscribe rules as to which boundaries should be broken?

Regarding atonality, is there anything that sounds like it? I don't think so. It's a new kind of expression that cannot be created with tonality and I think that in and of itself makes it a valid technique for musical composition (if used artistically, and certainly those composers you mention used it artistically, Schoenberg at very least).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

When I hear the word atonal I think of something else btw.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Wow! Terrible selection. Brahms is the only one I could sort of agree with though I like his Violin Concerto.


That terrible it got a 'like' from Huilinsottaja, and I can't remember ever getting a 'like' from her.

It's a wonderful selection of immaculate precision compiled from both empirical testing and anecdotal evidence gathered from a selection of rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes.

You can't argue with science.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> When I hear the word atonal I think of something else btw.


What do you mean by that? You think of something besides 12 tone music? or serialism?


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Karol Szymanowski


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Rapide said:


> Karol Szymanowski


Why do you think so?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> What do you mean by that? You think of something besides 12 tone music? or serialism?


I've never tried atonal before. Hint hint.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

How about some Baroque composers not named Bach?

Rameau...I think he's a candidate.

Or how about Cecile Chaminade?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> *Brahms is the only one I could sort of agree with *though I like his Violin Concerto.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> How about some Baroque composers not named Bach?
> 
> Rameau...I think he's a candidate.
> 
> Or how about Cecile Chaminade?


Rameau a candidate for the top 5 weakest composers of all time? I don't think so. On what grounds?

You people really need to start explaining your answers instead of just throwing names out there and leaving.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I've never tried atonal before. Hint hint.


........

I guess my mind is too pure for your sick innuendos, Neoshredder :lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anybody ever listened to him? I didn't realise he was a composer and performer.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Has anybody ever listened to him? I didn't realise he was a composer and performer.


Are you implying that he is a weak composer?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Has anybody ever listened to him? I didn't realise he was a composer and performer.







I like.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> Are you implying that he is a weak composer?


Seeing as I've never listened to him, no I'm not.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Eh, who cares. I mean, exactly what does this thread mean? Let's just throw out names of composers no one has ever heard of...

Francois de Chamoix


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Glorious organ!






I like very much.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> Eh, who cares. I mean, exactly what does this thread mean? Let's just throw out names of composers no one has ever heard of...
> 
> Francois de Chamoix


uhh it's kind of hard to actually have a discussion without anyone saying why they think a composer is weak...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I read that he created an organ or something. He's quite the successful man. Interesting... let us change this into a thread to worship him.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Seeing as I've never listened to him, no I'm not.


oh...so that was a completely irrelevant post?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Seeing as I've never listened to him, no I'm not.


By the way, what's your favorite color? My favorite is blue.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

violadude said:


> uhh it's kind of hard to actually have a discussion without anyone saying why they think a composer is weak...


But the original idea is just so inflammatory. What defines weak?

For instance, I think Rameau's compositions are weak when compared to the robustness of his theoretical work.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

- Mahler
- Haydn
- most American
- most French 
- most Italian


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> - Mahler
> - Haydn
> - most American
> - most French
> - most Italian


I'm glad you didn't mention any Hungarians.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> oh...so that was a completely irrelevant post?


Nearly. If he sucked then he would have a viable position in this thread. This was the only semi-relevant thread I could find.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> By the way, what's your favorite color? My favorite is blue.


Mine too!!! What shade?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> *Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti
> Ligeti*


I hate you for that


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I find the Germans, as a whole, vastly overrated in comparison to others. The Russians and the French are on par easily.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I find the Germans, as a whole, vastly overrated in comparison to others. The Russians and the French and the Hungarians are on par easily.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I find the Germans, as a whole, vastly overrated in comparison to others. The Russians and the French are on par easily.


Oh you got here first


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hungarians too... in fact I'd take even more areas over Germany...


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I need more information to be able to answer who I think was the weakest. Give me data on caloric intake, number of hours of exercise a day, weight used in bench press exercises, size of biceps and triceps measured in millimeters, etc.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You're funny, Cnote. I like you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Elgar and Rachmaninov are very weak composers. They were composing music well into the twentieth century that sounded fifty years behind the times. And a lot of their orchestral music, when it is compared to a lot of the modernists of the period, is very lacking in colour and harmonically.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> You're funny, Cnote. I like you.


Yes I like Cnote too.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well thank you. CoAG's seems far more genuine.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention the Italians (Also the Japanese)

and Spanish and Portuguese.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I forgot to mention the Italians (Also the Japanese)
> 
> and Spanish and Portuguese.


Italians and Spanish and Portuguese above Germans? Interesting.

But Japanese above Germans I can understand.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Mine too!!! What shade?


Pure blue. This looks good to.







But seriously, this was a joke to make a point how off topic we are.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Italians and Spanish and Portuguese above Germans? Interesting.
> 
> But Japanese above Germans I can understand.


I never said _above_, but I don't think they, especially the Italians, are given their dues. The Germans seem to get all and any praise, but there are several notable composers from other regions.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Pure blue. This looks good to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you mean medium blue?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Perhaps you mean medium blue?


Yeah but the different shades of blue like in that picture is prettier than just 1 shade of it. But yeah medium blue or light blue are my favorites.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What would you say are the 5 weakest shades of blue?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tough one. About as tough as asking for the 5 weakest composers.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nearly as tough as naming 5 decent baroque composers

because they were all above-average


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Nearly as tough as naming 5 decent baroque composers
> 
> because they were all above-average


Since they were way above decent I could see that being tough.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope you did not miss my hidden message!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are the 5 weakest sports?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, okay neoshredder. I would really appreciate it if you didn't derail the thread.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah since it isn't already completely derailed. lol Back to your regular scheduled program. (5 Weakest Composers aka lame thread)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

None of my posts have been off-topic in this thread if you comb over them...

This is entirely a lie


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If I comb over them, I would get lice. lol Another hidden message.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Antonio Vivaldi had lice. Perhaps this is what made him such a great composer? (as opposed to a weak one TOPICAL)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm the master of the white text, Cnote. You need to find your own style.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My text isn't white; it is lavender blush seeeee


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

What does that have to do with anything?

by the way, is your refrigerator still running?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm afraid it isn't, Dodie.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, then, you better go and fix it!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm the master of the white text, Cnote. You need to find your own style.


Actually my friend, this whole white text trend was started by Aramis. But you perfected it to an art.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Bach and the fugue. Dodie and the white text. Perfect.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Pure blue. This looks good to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue filled my stomach with awe, reminds me of the nostalgia of a cruise I went on when I was very young... I love those feelings.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Bach and the fugue. Dodie and the white text. Perfect.


You caught on to exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Peeyaj, I'm amazed you haven't gotten fed up with this place, so many of your threads have been led astray...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Couchie said:


> - Mahler
> - Haydn
> - most American
> - most French
> - most Italian


Nonsense as usual--in my opinion of course.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Peeyaj, I'm amazed you haven't gotten fed up with this place, so many of your threads have been led astray...


Is it a wonder, they are so wishy washy and open to multi-answers, never a concrete idea in the question.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Hmm ya...I listened to his first piano concerto, first movement. Maybe he has better things, but that definitely wasn't one. I guess it had some good melodies though. They were kind of good anyway. lol


If melody was a truly important criterion, Paul McCartney would be above Beethoven, for one .... a good tune does not save the day, or a piece. Look at Tchaikovsky (air turbulence distress bag in hand.)


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Peeyaj, I'm amazed you haven't gotten fed up with this place, so many of your threads have been led astray...


I'm used to it. But this thread doesn't compare to this: http://www.talkclassical.com/12754-tcs-atheist-discussion-thread.html , 38 pages of heated debate. Frankly, I'm a little bit guilty because some members were banned because of that thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> I'm used to it. But this thread doesn't compare to this: http://www.talkclassical.com/12754-tcs-atheist-discussion-thread.html , 38 pages of heated debate. Frankly, I'm a little bit guilty because some members were banned because of that thread.


Just had a quick skim throught that thread. What an interesting topic! I might start a similar thread if that's okay with you.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just had a quick skim throught that thread. What an interesting topic! I might start a similar thread if that's okay with you.


You're more than welcome! But be warned, these kind of topics brings the worst of some people..


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I find the Germans, as a whole, vastly overrated in comparison to others. The Russians and the French and the Hungarians are on par easily.


You and your brash comments!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> The weakest composer I've ever heard is probably some person I've come across while browsing various composer forums.....not gonna name any names though! :lol:


To be fair, amateur or whatever age they are and in training, so to speak, those are 'student works,' or 'juvenilia.' etc. There is a ton of that sort of music, now destroyed if they were wise, by some of the best of living composers. Most people have to write a lot of bad music before anything more interesting is to come from all that exercise.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> I'm used to it. But this thread doesn't compare to this: http://www.talkclassical.com/12754-tcs-atheist-discussion-thread.html , 38 pages of heated debate. Frankly, I'm a little bit guilty because some members were banned because of that thread.


Nothing like Religion and Spirituality to bring out and display people at their worst -- and their most insane


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The five weakest composers are the ones whose work / works, regardless of the basic solidity of the craft itself, completely fail to hold your attention or make you feel anything.

One composer in that category at or near the top of that list for me is:
Tchaikovsky.

Scads of other great, second and third-tier composers from the mid to late 1800's are -- to me -- of the same degree of ultimate 'Meh'-dom. Though Grieg's Piano Concerto is in a class of its own as bad to the point of silly-egregious. Surely that merits a 'dubious' award in its own category 

A huge chunk of J.s. Bach past the handful of best-known works is in that same category: I include almost the entire Book I of the WTK in the 'does not speak to me' bin.

&:

All of Hovhaness

Easily half of all Copland.

almost all of Elgar, other Brits and later 20th century a la Ralph Vaughan-Williams, whose modal counterpoint was nonetheless masterly, and was a strong symphonist.

All Leonard Bernstein in all the genres in which he composed, though he has power to constantly irritate, (Chichester Psalms, Serenade for violin and orchestra, etc.) which is at least one kind of 'strength.' IMO, His one strong and outstanding work is the first (pre-revised) Candide - wherein was his true nature and strength.

If I'm allowed to slip into non-classical and 'pseudo-classical' I would like to add: 
Yiruma 
Yann Tiersen
Lodovico Euinadi 

to the list of those with some level of real craft who nonetheless have the power to bore to such an extreme it makes me ill. The fact they represent a genre of music I find wholly antithetical to all I believe music 'should be and should be for' only adds severe disappointment to the formula of that which sickens.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

Argus said:


> If I take 'weak' to mean limp-wristed, lily-livered purveyors of sounds only fit to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes, then the anwer is simple:
> 
> Mozart
> Haydn
> ...


I can't believe you believe Brahms is to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes. On the contrary, he is complex and stygian. He has written no lighthearted melodies for romantic grannies and much of his music is not melodic such as his passages written like cadenzas.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Dimboukas said:


> I can't believe you believe Brahms is to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes. On the contrary, he is complex and stygian. He has written no lighthearted melodies for romantic grannies and much of his music is not melodic such as his passages written like cadenzas.


Argus have different taste in music than we have..


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Argus have different taste in music than we have..


You're not kidding, also it depends what you actually consider to constitute music as opposed to racket.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Dimboukas said:


> I can't believe you believe Brahms is to be heard by rosy cheeked pre-pubescent cherubic androgynes. On the contrary, he is complex and stygian. He has written no lighthearted melodies for romantic grannies and much of his music is not melodic such as his passages written like cadenzas.


Can I take it that means you agree that Mozart, Haydn, Mahler and Faure produced music fit only for pudgy faced munchkins who were weaned off their mother's teat far too late in life for their own good?



peeyaj said:


> Argus have different taste in music than we have..


That 'we' mustn't include to Philip, Cnote11, Iforgotmypassword or norman bates.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, I like all of those composers.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Argus said:


> Can I take it that means you agree that Mozart, Haydn, Mahler and Faure produced music fit only for pudgy faced munchkins who were weaned off their mother's teat far too late in life for their own good?
> 
> That 'we' mustn't include to Philip, Cnote11, Iforgotmypassword or norman bates.


I take it you don't like good music.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Hey, I like all of those composers.


You are a pre-pubescent rosy cheeked cherubic androgyne though, so you're excused.



neoshredder said:


> I take it you don't like good music.


I don't like Vinnie Moore or Yngwie Malmsteen, take from that what you will.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually, I only really listen often to Brahms out of that group. That still makes me a pre-pubescent rosy cheeked cherubic androgyne though. I do watch Whisper of the Heart after all.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Argus said:


> You are a pre-pubescent rosy cheeked cherubic androgyne though, so you're excused.
> 
> I don't like Vinnie Moore or Yngwie Malmsteen, take from that what you will.


That confirms it then. How about Tony MacAlpine for more insurance.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> That confirms it then. How about Tony MacAlpine for more insurance.


If Brahms et al are meant for pre-pubescent rosy cheeked cherubic androgynes, then Tony MacAlpine, Malmsteen and Vinnie Moore are meant pasty complexioned, Ayn Rand reading teenage boys.

I have never read Ayn Rand but I am using artistic license.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Would much rather be the former.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Would much rather be the former.


You don't like those guitar players either?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> You don't like those guitar players either?


I'm not sure, as I've never really taken the time to actually listen to their albums. I only said what I did because I hate Ayn Rand.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I do watch Whisper of the Heart after all.


The film from this Ghibli studio ? A pre-pubescent rosy cheeked cherubic androgyne wouldn't understand how great it is !


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not according to Argus :lol:


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Not according to Argus :lol:


No, no, no. Whisper of the Heart is for teenage girls, so mid-puberty is more likely. The colour and constitution fo their cheeks is inconsequential, but there is no androgyny, just pure oestrogen enhanced tear ducts.

I'll post some MAN music for reference:






That's music for the kind of men who invented the wheel and built the Eiffel tower out of metal and brawn.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Argus said:


> No, no, no. Whisper of the Heart is for teenage girls, so mid-puberty is more likely. The colour and constitution fo their cheeks is inconsequential, but there is no androgyny, just pure oestrogen enhanced tear ducts.


I disagree. It is a great film.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I disagree. It is a great film.


It is a great film, if you happen to be a teenage girl.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Argus said:


> It is a great film, if you happen to be a teenage girl.


I agree. It is a great film I'm NOT a teenage girl, I am a teenage BOY.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I agree. It is a great film I'm NOT a teenage girl, I am a teenage BOY.


So we all agree then, it is a great film, if you happen to be a teenager with low levels of testosterone or even missing a Y chromosome.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Argus said:


> So we all agree then, it is a great film, if you happen to be a teenager with low levels of testosterone or even missing a Y chromosome.


Yes it is great that we have all come to that conclusion. Throughout my life on TC I went through a period of doubt about my gender, almost convinced that I was a hermaphrodite, BUT NOT THIS TIME. I AM SURE THAT I HAVE THE NECESSARY LEVELS OF MANLY STUFF TO BE CONSIDERED A TEENAGE BOY WHO JUST HAPPENS TO LIKE A WONDERFULLY MADE FILM.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BachStravinsky said:


> 4. Sibelius -- While Stravinsky was composing some of the greatest ballets of all time Sibelius was composing second rate Wagner rip-off music which does not stand the test of time.


Actually, I don't think there's any composer that sounds like Sibelius. His music has a very unique sound to it, hardly reminds me of Wagner at all.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't listen to bad music of composers ... So how could I know?

well, I didn't like the 'Ives' works that I listened. I prefer Joseph Strauss to him :lol:


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

BachStravinsky said:


> 1. Handel -- His music lacks the complexity of Bach and the energy of Vivaldi


Hmm, not as good as Bach, eh?



BachStravinsky said:


> 3. Mendelssohn -- Composed music that was known at the time to be "conservative"; art should never be conservative it should always be pushing limits and creating new depths.


Uh, except Bach then?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

PetrB said:


> If melody was a truly important criterion, Paul McCartney would be above Beethoven, for one .... a good tune does not save the day, or a piece. Look at Tchaikovsky (air turbulence distress bag in hand.)


For many composers melody was an important criterion and if they didn't write tunes as memorable as Tchaikovsky's it's not because they chose not to, but because they weren't capable of it.


----------

